# Nude costumes?



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Feb 22, 2010)

Where is it allowed to wear an anatomatically correct fursuit, minus clothes? I thought Further Confusion didn't allow that, but I've seen Corsi walk around FC in the buff before. What gives?


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2010)

Stop making threads


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

I second that, random flood of 4 random retarded threads.....


----------



## quayza (Feb 22, 2010)

o-o


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2010)

don't know
its not really nudity i guess

but i dont think there are any 18+ only cons
and giant fuzzy testicles make people go crazy
or yeah
whatever


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Feb 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stop making threads


You make me smile!  *sing-song* I'm not gonna' stop, oh-no I'm not gonna' stop!


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I second that, random flood of 4 random retarded threads.....


Ah-Ha! You make me laugh! How about this, then? Stop reading them, if you think their retarded? Ever thought of that?


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2010)

Speckles Grey Highoof said:


> Ah-Ha! You make me laugh! How about this, then? Stop reading them, if you think their retarded? Ever thought of that?



Yeah but if we don't tell you how stupid you are you'll never get better, so


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 22, 2010)

...

Well if you don't put genitals on it, you could call "Wookie Rule"


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 22, 2010)

DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2010)

well, personally, i think it would be kind of funny

ive seen some really fucking grotesque costumes, so yeah

Cameltoe
why is there always Cameltoe


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't mind it, if it's part of the suit than go with it but some furvert better not be rockin' out with his cock out, thats for sure.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 22, 2010)

Speckles Grey Highoof said:


> Ah-Ha! You make me laugh! How about this, then? Stop reading them, if you think their retarded? Ever thought of that?



We also have a rule against spamming the forum.  Please keep that in mind.

On topic, the answer to your question is in the privacy of your home or hotel room.  Anywhere else would have to be zoned by the city/county.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 22, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> We also have a rule against spamming the forum.  Please keep that in mind.
> 
> On topic, the answer to your question is in the privacy of your home or hotel room.  Anywhere else would have to be zoned by the city/county.




*hugs* <3 .. thank you.


----------



## Ash (Feb 22, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> DO NOT WANT.


 

Hah.

Second.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Why would you ever want to own a fursuit that has a dick.


----------



## Ash (Feb 22, 2010)

speaking of do not wants.

I've been in alot of forums for a few years now and i've always wondered how people get banned. What could you possibly do or say to get banned from a forum.

This thread made me see the light.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ash said:


> speaking of do not wants.
> 
> I've been in alot of forums for a few years now and i've always wondered how people get banned. What could you possibly do or say to get banned from a forum.
> 
> This thread made me see the light.



Well all the mods can read our minds and figure out our true intentions so they know if you belong or not, if you're a pedobear or not, etc.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 22, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> DO NOT WANT.



^This :I


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

three words:

strategically placed holes.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> three words:
> 
> strategically placed holes.



Three more words:  DO NOT WANT!  D:


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Three more words: DO NOT WANT! D:


 
yeah.. its a "fake" penis.

riiight.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 22, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> DO NOT WANT.



+1

Idea is fail. Leave it for the art.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 22, 2010)

I've never seem one of these...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

NSFW http://www.nobleproductions.org/adultsonly.html

Edit: DO NOT LOOK AT THE "18+ PART"! ONLY THE GALLERY!


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> NSFW http://www.nobleproductions.org/adultsonly.html
> 
> Edit: DO NOT LOOK AT THE "18+ PART"! ONLY THE GALLERY!



I dunno, I kinda like those.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I dunno, I kinda like those.



Mkay, now you can look at the 18+ gallery. Don't forget to mentally prepare for 10+ minutes or your head will explode..

Edit: I only like them for the looks, I would never use em for their intended purpose.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mkay, now you can look at the 18+ gallery. Don't forget to mentally prepare for 10+ minutes or your head will explode..
> 
> Edit: I only like them for the looks, I would never use em for their intended purpose.



I might. A bit expensive though.

Is it just me or are there only sample pics?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I might. A bit expensive though.
> 
> Is it just me or are there only sample pics?



Do I really have to post the 18+ gallery? Say it ain't so.


----------



## Niemand (Feb 22, 2010)

99% of the time, there's a whole made for certain reasons in various areas.
I can, indeed, see why they would want to disallow these, and I support them whole-heartedly.

You might find them in more European events, _but within this fandom I call bad idea._


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Do I really have to post the 18+ gallery? Say it ain't so.



Yes you do. Or just PM it to me.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

The gallery was a little awkward.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Yes you do. Or just PM it to me.


Dear lord, this is 100% nsfw, if your boss sees this, you're fucked.

http://www.nobleproductions.org/adultgalleries.html

Edit: Oops wrong link, Fix'd!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

FA ish broke.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot Scotty, I told myself I wouldn't look at fucking furry fetish shit today.

Fucking scoured that gallery.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Fucking scoured that gallery.



Seconded.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 22, 2010)

Jelly said:


> don't know
> its not really nudity i guess
> 
> but i dont think there are any 18+ only cons
> ...



umm Furry Fiesta is 18+


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hehe your welcome.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stop making threads


You fail.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 22, 2010)

Society doesn't allow for anatomically correct fursuits because of sluts in public.


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> You fail.



You don't know what the edit button is.

Seriously, there was like one double post a week until recently, now they're fucking everywhere


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

I know, I trained myself otherwise. (I was the main contributor to those double posts until I became edumacated <3)


----------



## Smelge (Feb 23, 2010)

Wait, so those "anatomically correct" ones, are the correct bits just for show, or are you meant to stick your cock in them for realism?

Cos one is worthy of pure contempt, while the other is grounds for stabbing. With knives.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 23, 2010)

annatomically correct costumes make me D:
i would not care so much if the media did not focus on the fetish
i would not care if the fandom really was 100% fetish (and it is not, stfu. me, my sister and our BFF are not at all into the fetish stuff and avoid it as best we can)

though oddly enough my mom finds the idea amusing o____O
she is living with me and has always been supportive of me and thinks nothing of me being furry, and i openly discuess furry things with her and brought up anatomically correct suits and she was like "what's the big deal? i can see why guys would find it amusing to have a fuzzy dong on the front of their costume"
....WTF MOM! DX


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Feb 23, 2010)

I always wondered what kinda of person or furson would buy such a costume


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 23, 2010)

So much negativity... Can't you just respect someone for their choices even if you disagree with them? So someone wants to have sex in a costume. Big deal. Normal people do it all the time.

Oh wait, this is the FA forum... Whoops... My bad. You guys are incapable of a positive attitude.


----------



## Kelo (Feb 23, 2010)

I am in full support of this thread and its OP, anatomically correct fursuits for the win and SPHs for the double win. And no I am not being sarcastic.



Scotty1700 said:


> NSFW http://www.nobleproductions.org/adultsonly.html
> 
> Edit: DO NOT LOOK AT THE "18+ PART"! ONLY THE GALLERY!


Also thanks for posting that website Scotty1700 I am going to have to save up for one of those 18+ ones wonder if they can do dragons.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just doing my job at being a furvert 

Edit: They do have dragons in the gallery so I know they make em but I have yet to find a 18+ one


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 23, 2010)

What people want to do in their costumes is their own thing, but I'd definitely avoid any cons with or receiving any interaction (even a hug or a handshake, yes) from fursuiters walking around with bulging crotches, erections, pointy nipples, or crusty white stains on their groins. :/

Doesn't sound like something to be taking anyplace other than the bedroom, tbh.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What people want to do in their costumes is their own thing, but I'd definitely avoid any cons with or receiving any interaction (even a hug or a handshake, yes) from fursuiters walking around with bulging crotches, erections, pointy nipples, or crusty white stains on their groins. :/
> 
> Doesn't sound like something to be taking anyplace other than the bedroom, tbh.



THIS!

I agree completely, also I wouldn't mind seeing an anatomically correct costume but cum stains = GTFO


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> So much negativity... Can't you just respect someone for their choices even if you disagree with them? So someone wants to have sex in a costume. Big deal. Normal people do it all the time.
> 
> Oh wait, this is the FA forum... Whoops... My bad. You guys are incapable of a positive attitude.


I hate you now for this post and your posts in the yiff/beastiality thread.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> THIS!
> 
> I agree completely, also I wouldn't mind seeing an anatomically correct costume but cum stains = GTFO



Hey! what's wrong with my cumrags?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Hey! what's wrong with my cumrags?



If your cumrag = your $2000 fursuit, I laugh at you. HAHAHA


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> DO NOT WANT.


 I like your sig :3


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If your cumrag = your $2000 fursuit, I laugh at you. HAHAHA



Yes, it was decided in some other thread that cumrags=fursuit.

I don't actually have a fursuit though, so I can't yiff in one  Not that I would anyway if I had one that cost that much, maybe if it was cheap and tacky.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Yes, it was decided in some other thread that cumrags=fursuit.
> 
> I don't actually have a fursuit though, so I can't yiff in one  Not that I would anyway if I had one that cost that much, maybe if it was cheap and tacky.



Well the good ones are expensive but I suppose you could get one for under like $800 if you're lucky.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

lol asphyxiation in a fursuit.

It is a pointless waste of money and a potential hazard if someone bought a suit to fuck in.


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Mar 15, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I always wondered what kinda of person or furson would buy such a costume


Seems like people want it. Honestly, though, FA is screwed up a lot of the time. I've never gotten a straight answer from anyone.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> three words:
> 
> strategically placed holes.



Great, you've just reminded me of all that ChewFox drama.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> NSFW http://www.nobleproductions.org/adultsonly.html
> 
> Edit: DO NOT LOOK AT THE "18+ PART"! ONLY THE GALLERY!



Those are some of the worst fursuits I've ever seen, and that's a hell of a statement seeing as fursuits in general are pretty much shit, "a couple of folks on these forums aside, you know who you are :V ." Anyone who pays real money for something that is not only completely retarded but also that poorly designed and constructed should be shot in the fucking face.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Those are some of the worst fursuits I've ever seen, and that's a hell of a statement seeing as fursuits in general are pretty much shit, "a couple of folks on these forums aside, you know who you are :V ." Anyone who pays real money for something that is not only completely retarded but also that poorly designed and constructed should be shot in the fucking face.



I admit, they aren't great but they're not as horrible as you say they are. There are tons of better makers though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I admit, they aren't great but they're not as horrible as you say they are. There are tons of better makers though.



No, they're complete shit. The people who make them should be ashamed of themselves for birthing something that hideous into the world, and the idiots who buy them should feel ten times worse.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not sure what the practical use in these kind of fursuits are, but who am I to judge, I'm a furry.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> No, they're complete shit. The people who make them should be ashamed of themselves for birthing something that hideous into the world, and the idiots who buy them should feel ten times worse.



Then could you lead me to someone with a bit better quality??



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm not sure what the practical use in these kind of fursuits are, but who am I to judge, I'm a furry.



Some people find it arousing so hey, let them get at it and blow seed and vag spittle (lol) all over their $1500 fursuits.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 15, 2010)

*throws water balloons @ thread*


----------



## garoose (Mar 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Some people find it arousing so hey, let them get at it and blow seed and vag spittle (lol) all over their $1500 fursuits.


 
Fursuits: condoms for rich furries.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Some people find it arousing so hey, let them get at it and blow seed and vag spittle (lol) all over their $1500 fursuits.



Under this logic, every kind of fetish should be acceptable.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 15, 2010)

If a basic fursuit is considered nude, does that mean all those cartoons, where anthromiphic anmials who also wear no clothes are too, and should be adult only?
Basicaly same thing.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Then could you lead me to someone with a bit better quality??



I don't hate the one in the middle :V .

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2602219



Stargazer Bleu said:


> If a basic fursuit is considered nude, does that mean all those cartoons, where anthromiphic anmials who also wear no clothes are too, and should be adult only?
> Basicaly same thing.



OP's talking about suits with fake dicks/strategically placed holes, try reading next time.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't hate the one in the middle :V .
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2602219



That looks pretty nice.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm, like the abstract (neon) colors. I was always into realism but Zeke pulls it off rather well. Kudos ^__^


----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dear lord, this is 100% nsfw, if your boss sees this, you're fucked.
> 
> http://www.nobleproductions.org/adultgalleries.html
> 
> Edit: Oops wrong link, Fix'd!


 :? OK I've never been to a fur-con of any kind  read about a few on other sites including the infamous AR15 furry thread. but is it just me or are these a solution looking for a problem?? or am i just not twisted enough yet.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmm, like the abstract (neon) colors. I was always into realism but Zeke pulls it off rather well. Kudos ^__^



Neon?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> NSFW http://www.nobleproductions.org/adultsonly.html
> 
> Edit: DO NOT LOOK AT THE "18+ PART"! ONLY THE GALLERY!




OH GOD CANNOT UNSEEEEE


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 16, 2010)

Speckles Grey Highoof said:


> Where is it allowed to wear an anatomatically correct fursuit, minus clothes?



In your apartment and NO PLACE ELSE. (Make sure you have a full length mirror in which to 'enjoy' yourself, because I goddamn don't want to.)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> In your apartment and NO PLACE ELSE. (Make sure you have a full length mirror in which to 'enjoy' yourself, because I goddamn don't want to.)


 what about in motels, whorehouses, and the country of Japan? i think it would be fine in any of those!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 16, 2010)

hm, id personally not want one. but im all about realism. seeing a giant anthro fox with no cloths on and no sheeth/dong isnt very real to me XD id still rather not see it staring at me in the face XD at least on animals its tucked in between their hind legs, instead of full frontal in your face XD just keep it in the bedroom ^.~ you wouldn't be able to see the thing (no pun intended) in your suit, why have it anyway ?


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> hm, id personally not want one. but im all about realism. seeing a giant anthro fox with no cloths on and no sheeth/dong isnt very real to me XD id still rather not see it staring at me in the face XD at least on animals its tucked in between their hind legs, instead of full frontal in your face XD just keep it in the bedroom ^.~ you wouldn't be able to see the thing (no pun intended) in your suit, why have it anyway ?



I think realism XD went out the door XD at "giant anthro animals" XD ^.~


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> I think realism XD went out the door XD at "giant anthro animals" XD ^.~



weeeellll. you can get scientfiic with things. suck as if a specific beast existed, how certine things would function, how muscle groups move, etc. so there can be an extent of realism to characters. an example would be, if you had a dragon, how would it spit fire? chewing a specific type of mineral, and blowing acid (the kind bombardier beetles use) to spew fire. which would require a specific organ to hold said acid, and huge lungs to blow, so a huge chest would be needed. bleh, too much zoology class...


----------



## Dass (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd say in private alone, but... you know those "clothing optional" beaches?

Oh, shit, Hanlan's Point, I forgot about that.

Whomsoever I just inspired, *DON'T!* I don't care if you're doing it on a water-access only peninsula pretending it's an island, I DON'T WANT TO THINK YOU'RE DOING THAT WITHIN 50 CLICKS OF ME!


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

In a bonfire. IN, not next to.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 16, 2010)

Dass said:


> I'd say in private alone, but... you know those "clothing optional" beaches?
> 
> Oh, shit, there's one of those in Toronto.
> 
> Whomsoever I just inspired, *DON'T!*




omg who would go to a fucking beach in a fursuit!? i nearly die of heat stroke in a suit, IN THE WATER o.o and i only weigh 105 so fat isnt an issue x.x


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> weeeellll. you can get scientfiic with things. suck as if a specific beast existed, how certine things would function, how muscle groups move, etc. so there can be an extent of realism to characters. an example would be, if you had a dragon, how would it spit fire? chewing a specific type of mineral, and blowing acid (the kind bombardier beetles use) to spew fire. which would require a specific organ to hold said acid, and huge lungs to blow, so a huge chest would be needed. bleh, too much zoology class...



I honestly only really replied to make fun of your writing style


----------



## Dass (Mar 16, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> omg who would go to a fucking beach in a fursuit!? i nearly die of heat stroke in a suit, IN THE WATER o.o and i only weigh 105 so fat isnt an issue x.x



How would I know?! I don't do that, I'm just pointing out that you can legally have your... gender defining bits... hanging loose there.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> We also have a rule against spamming the forum.  Please keep that in mind.
> 
> On topic, the answer to your question is in the privacy of your home or hotel room.  Anywhere else would have to be zoned by the city/county.


*hugs* You said it better than I could put it.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> I honestly only really replied to make fun of your writing style



n.n hehe i know X3 i love using emots in my text  there is really no way to convey emotion through type, so i try my best ^-~
hehe silly


----------



## artie the arcticwhite fo (Jan 15, 2013)

People are waking up realizing that the body without clothing is not a bad thing to see.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 15, 2013)

And here I thought fursuits couldn't possibly get any more uglier/stupid.


----------



## artie the arcticwhite fo (Jan 15, 2013)

That part is attached to the body. People do not know it but to make that part indecent is to  call the whole body indecent. There is a stigma against those parts that needs to be erased.


----------



## Machine (Jan 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Why would you ever want to own a fursuit that has a dick.


Because furries.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 15, 2013)

artie the arcticwhite fo said:


> That part is attached to the body. People do not know it but to make that part indecent is to  call the whole body indecent. There is a stigma against those parts that needs to be erased.




If you really wanna show off your stuffed animal dog cock to the world on your fursuit, then hey, go for it. I'll stay tuned to the news with a big ol' tub of popcorn. You show them!


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 15, 2013)

artie the arcticwhite fo said:


> That part is attached to the body. People do not know it but to make that part indecent is to  call the whole body indecent. There is a stigma against those parts that needs to be erased.


What?

Are you a nudist/naturalist by any chance?


----------



## badlands (Jan 15, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> DO NOT WANT.



THIS!

and i thought the current run of threads was bad...


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 15, 2013)

badlands said:


> THIS!
> 
> and i thought the current run of threads was bad...




It has to make you wonder where all this "It was the best of times" bullshit comes from when old fags talk about the 'good ol days' of FAF. :V


----------



## artie the arcticwhite fo (Jan 15, 2013)

The word porn, and adult only maintains that stigma.  There is a low lever  war going on against those parts. The one who made them is not in the minds of people warring against them. The testicles can have shorter fur on them that the  rest of the furry suite, and can be black against white tan or wherever color or be shiny being the same color as the fur or slight different in color.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 15, 2013)

artie the arcticwhite fo said:


> The word porn, and adult only maintains that stigma.  There is a low lever  war going on against those parts. The one who made them is not in the minds of people warring against them. The testicles can have shorter fur on them that the  rest of the furry suite, and can be black against white tan or wherever color or be shiny being the same color as the fur or slight different in color.



You're kind of a psycho.


----------



## Conker (Jan 15, 2013)

artie the arcticwhite fo said:


> That part is attached to the body. People do not know it but to make that part indecent is to  call the whole body indecent. There is a stigma against those parts that needs to be erased.


People don't want to see genitals because they look fucking disgusting.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 15, 2013)

Necro's posts are all random "I OBJECT"s in topics about nudity / sexuality.

I'm calling troll or very deluded pervert wanting acceptance, on this one.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 15, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Necro's posts are all random "I OBJECT"s in topics about nudity / sexuality.
> 
> I'm calling troll or very deluded pervert wanting acceptance, on this one.



He does the exact same things on Concept Art. Managed to dig up some obscure furry thread from like the last decade and started babbling in it.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm gunna lock this. This necro is awful and you should feel bad.


----------

